# Transvaginal adnexal biopsy



## kwillard (Oct 3, 2012)

I am having trouble coding a :

COMPLEX ADNEXAL MASS WITH TRANSVAGINAL ULTRASOUND GUIDANCE- FINE NEEDLE ASPIRATION (20 guage used) AND CORE BIOPSY 

Prelimary US images of the pelvis were performed using a transvaginal probe. These images demonstrate a complex mixed cystic and solid mass involving the left adnexal region.

The patient was brought back into the US suite after evaluation for sedation. The vaginal region was prepped with betadine and the left adnexal region mass was localized under transvaginal US guidance. The vaginal apex was then anesthetized with 1% lidocaine. Initially, a 20 guage Francine needle was advanced into the mass and fine needle aspiration bopsy was obtained. Next, a 20 guage transvenous type core biopsy needle was advanced into the mass, again under direct US visulization. Four separate 20 guage core biopsy samples were obtained. The material appeared adequate.

She tolerated the procedure well without immediate complication.

IMPRESSION: Complex left adnexal mass with technically successful US guided fine needle aspiration and core biopsy sample.



Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Kathryn Willard, CPC
kwillard@pcinc-alaska.com


----------

